# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  درخواست حل المسائل ریاضی عمومی 1 از دکتر شیدفر  ودکتر اسرافیلیان

## Bano.m

سلام...


از دوستانی که رشتشون مهندسیه کسی هست  حل المسائل این کتابو  داشته باشه؟
پیشاپیش  ممنون  دوستان :22:

----------


## _Sorena_

سلام
اون سری هم که بهتون گفتم....
از اینترنت دان کن دیگه

----------


## Bano.m

> سلام
> اون سری هم که بهتون گفتم....
> از اینترنت دان کن دیگه


سلام...کدوم سری؟
اگه اشتبا نکنم این اولین باره که میبینمتون: )
توی نت پیدا نکردم....
البته یکی بود فقط تا فصل 3 حل المسایلشو گذاشته بود...

----------


## _Sorena_

فک کنم شما بودید دیگه....از استا ریاضی تون حسابی ناراضی بودین؟؟!!
یعنی اشتباه می کنم؟؟!!
فک کنم همین سایت هم واسه دان گذاشته باشه حل المسائل رو..
اگه تو اینترنت پیدا نکردی نیست دیگه،کسی نداره...یه سر به کتابخونه دانشگاه بزن،من خودم از اونجا گیرش اووردم.
موفق باشی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Bano.m

> فک کنم شما بودید دیگه....از استا ریاضی تون حسابی ناراضی بودین؟؟!!
> یعنی اشتباه می کنم؟؟!!
> فک کنم همین سایت هم واسه دان گذاشته باشه حل المسائل رو..
> اگه تو اینترنت پیدا نکردی نیست دیگه،کسی نداره...یه سر به کتابخونه دانشگاه بزن،من خودم از اونجا گیرش اووردم.
> موفق باشی


بله اشتباه میکنین...اخه من اصلا یادم نمیاد...استاد ریاضی عمومی 1 امونم خوبه...تاحدودی راضیم ازش...
اینجا هم هستن دوستانی که رشتشون مهندسیه...گفتم شاید داشته باشن...
ممنون..همچنین : )

----------


## Bano.m

Up

----------


## Hellish

جزوه مزوه کیلو چنده بفرست بیاد همه رو سیم ثانیه برات حل میکنم  :Yahoo (4): این کتابا رو ما دوم ابتدایی پاس کردیم همشو!^_^

ر.ا:بذار یه تلاشی بکنم!یه چند تا اشنای مهندس داریم ^_^اگه پیدا کردم برات تو پ .خ میگم

----------


## Hellish

ببیـن از شـوهر عمـم پرسیدم

گـف استاد اونا عـرب بود خودِش کتاب داشت

استاد شیدفر رو هم ازش پرسیدم گفت خـودش کتابـ دارهـ جـزوشم تو نـت هس

مـنم گـشتم ایـنو پیـدا کـردم

ببیـن بدردتـ میخـورهـ یا نهـ

ایـن لیـنکـ کتاب مهندسی شیدفر همـرا جواب مسائلش


دانلود کتاب ریاضیات مهندسی شیدفر به همراه حل المسائل


اینـم لیـنک پـست دانـلود همیـنی که میـخوای تـوی سایت خـودمون

دانلود حل المسائل ریاضی مهندسی شیدفر - کنکور


چِکـ نکردمـ ببینم لینکـا سالـمه یا نـه 

ولیـ فک کنـم سالمهـ

----------


## Bano.m

> ببیـن از شـوهر عمـم پرسیدم
> 
> گـف استاد اونا عـرب بود خودِش کتاب داشت
> 
> استاد شیدفر رو هم ازش پرسیدم گفت خـودش کتابـ دارهـ جـزوشم تو نـت هس
> 
> مـنم گـشتم ایـنو پیـدا کـردم
> 
> ببیـن بدردتـ میخـورهـ یا نهـ
> ...


خواهری ممنون که وقت گذاشتی ♡: دی
اینا رو پیدا کردم...متاسفانه برا ریاضی عمومی یک توی نت حل المسائل نبود...این برا ریاضیات مهندسیه...: )

----------


## Hellish

> خواهری ممنون که وقت گذاشتی ♡: دی
> اینا رو پیدا کردم...متاسفانه برا ریاضی عمومی یک توی نت حل المسائل نبود...این برا ریاضیات مهندسیه...: )



خـاهِش میـکنم بـاو دو تـا سِرچ اینـ حرفا رو نـداره کـه ^_^ 

حـالا خوبـهـ اشتباهـ هم پیـدا کردمـ  :Yahoo (20): 

اگـهـ خودِت وَقتـ میذاشتی خـداوکیلی تا حـالا حـل شده بـود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bano.m

> خـاهِش میـکنم بـاو دو تـا سِرچ اینـ حرفا رو نـداره کـه ^_^ 
> 
> حـالا خوبـهـ اشتباهـ هم پیـدا کردمـ 
> 
> اگـهـ خودِت وَقتـ میذاشتی خـداوکیلی تا حـالا حـل شده بـود


اره...تا حالا حلش کرده بودم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

درود.
حل المسایل خوبه ولی واسه ی دانشجوی خوب. اول مسایل رو نگاه کردیو دیدی نمیتونی حل کنی؟ حل المسایلم خاستی بخری یا دانلود  کنی مطمین شو مولفش ایرانی نیست. من حتی ی مرود مولف ایرانی خوب، ب ویژه واسه کتابهای درسی، ندیدم.

میخایل مسایلت رو بزار اینجا منو دوستان واست حل میکنیم. چطوره؟ همه رو ک لازم نیست حل کنیم. معمولا یکی رو حل کنیم چنتای بعدی واسه تمرین بیشتر هستن و همون ایده و استدلال رو لازم دارن. حالا چنتاشون رو بزار اگه دیدیم اینجا موقر نیست ی فکر دیگه ای میکنیم. چطوره؟

 @Bano.m

----------


## Bano.m

> درود.
> حل المسایل خوبه ولی واسه ی دانشجوی خوب. اول مسایل رو نگاه کردیو دیدی نمیتونی حل کنی؟ حل المسایلم خاستی بخری یا دانلود  کنی مطمین شو مولفش ایرانی نیست. من حتی ی مرود مولف ایرانی خوب، ب ویژه واسه کتابهای درسی، ندیدم.
> 
> میخایل مسایلت رو بزار اینجا منو دوستان واست حل میکنیم. چطوره؟ همه رو ک لازم نیست حل کنیم. معمولا یکی رو حل کنیم چنتای بعدی واسه تمرین بیشتر هستن و همون ایده و استدلال رو لازم دارن. حالا چنتاشون رو بزار اگه دیدیم اینجا موقر نیست ی فکر دیگه ای میکنیم. چطوره؟
> 
>  @Bano.m


فکرخیلی خوبیه...وپیشاپیش ممنونم از شما و دوستان: )
حیف کامپیوترم پره ویروسه و  نمی تونم گوشیمو به کامپیوترم وصل کنم و عکس تمرینارو بفرستم...
اگه این موضوع حل شه همین کارو میکنم: )

----------


## Phenotype_2

> فکرخیلی خوبیه...وپیشاپیش ممنونم از شما و دوستان: )
> حیف کامپیوترم پره ویروسه و  نمی تونم گوشیمو به کامپیوترم وصل کنم و عکس تمرینارو بفرستم...
> اگه این موضوع حل شه همین کارو میکنم: )


گفتم ی واسه ی دانشجوی خوب؟؟؟؟ منظورم "ن واسه ی دانشجوی خوب بود".
پس منتظرما. زود لطفا  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahdyari77

منم دنبال حل المسائلش هستم اما گشتم نبود نگرد نیست...
لامصب 40 نفر دانشجو گشتیم پیدا نکردیم

----------

